# signed up for Seagull century



## Donn12 (Apr 10, 2012)

In Salisbury Maryland....most hotels are sold out within 20 miles unless you want a smoking room! Hopefully the weather will be good. I have read great things about this event.


----------



## vwluv10338 (Jul 20, 2012)

Have fun. I thought about this one but there are a lot of people and its expensive. I did the St. Michaels century last weekend. There was also a St. Mary's last weekend as well.


----------



## scottma (May 18, 2012)

Seagull is fun. Yeah, getting a hotel can be tough. Couple things to be aware of. 

There are A LOT of riders. 8000 - 9000+. Even with that it doesn't feel crowded. It thins out pretty well.

You can get into some huge pelotons if you want to and really haul a$$. Be careful. These are formed with lots of people who dont normally ride together.

Its flat as a pancake but the wind can be brutal. Last year there were 35 MPH headwinds. The wind gets worse as the day goes on.

Friday there is a very large vendor show where you can buy pretty much anything. You can get some pretty good deals. 

The Seagull is sort of the end of the season celebration ride which is why I think so many people ride it. Have fun!


----------

